# Kupferröhre statt Schlauch



## Chrisdo54 (11. September 2010)

*Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

_Guten Tag 
_
Ich wollte Wasserkühlung bauen.
Statt Kunststoffschlauch wollte ich mit Kupferröhre arbeiten.
Nur habe ich keine Vorstellung, wie man es befestig.
Ich hatte gedacht nicht schlimm.

Ich wollte Fragen, ob ihre schon mal mit Kupferröhre gearbeitet habt?
Wenn ja einfach mal Fotos zeigen, wie ihr es mit der Pumpe oder CPU- Kühler angeschlossen habt. 

Manschmall hilft mir Bilder besser als Wörter.

Aber ihr dürft auch Sätze schreiben, wenn ihr kein Fotos habt.

Vorab schon mal Danke schön


----------



## Ichbins (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Hi

also ich würde sagen das geht nicht, weil du müsstest dann sehr viele Eckstücke nehmen was den Durchlauf behindert und die Konstruktion wäre sehr schwer, was die Kühler halten belasten könnte. Und dann auch noch die Ausdehnung des Metalls würde wahrscheinlich auch Probleme machen.


----------



## Chrisdo54 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



Ichbins schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> also ich würde sagen das geht nicht, weil du müsstest dann sehr viele Eckstücke nehmen was den Durchlauf behindert und die Konstruktion wäre sehr schwer, was die Kühler halten belasten könnte. Und dann auch noch die Ausdehnung des Metalls würde wahrscheinlich auch Probleme machen.



Ich glaube nicht, dass man mit Eckstücken arbeiten muss.
Durch biegen von Radius müsste es auch glaben. Ohne eine Ecke zu haben.
Was hält ihr davon?


----------



## fuSi0n (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Bei Temperaturen um 30 °C spielt die Ausdehnung keine nenneswerte Rolle, da dehnen sich PVC-Schläuche mehr.
Winkel lassen sich auch minimieren, da man Kupfer in bestimmten Radien auch biegen kann.
Generell spielen Winkel aber nicht so eine Rolle.
Mit den Anschlüssen: du müsstest dir entsprechende Gewinde an die Rohe schweißen/löten.


----------



## Malkav85 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Wird aber wohl auch eine teure Angelegenheit. Hatte das auch mal vorgehabt für einen Steampunk Mod, aber nachdem ich mir die Preise ausgerechnet hatte, hab ichs wieder verworfen  Allein für die Rohre wären schon 20 Euro draufgegangen, von den Anschlüssen will ich erst gar nicht reden.


----------



## Chrisdo54 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Wird aber wohl auch eine teure Angelegenheit. Hatte das auch mal vorgehabt für einen Steampunk Mod, aber nachdem ich mir die Preise ausgerechnet hatte, hab ichs wieder verworfen  Allein für die Rohre wären schon 20 Euro draufgegangen, von den Anschlüssen will ich erst gar nicht reden.



Ich kenne viele Personen, vielleicht habe ich eine Möglichkeit es preiswerter zu bekommen. Aber wirklich nur vielleicht.

Da ich Technischer Zeichner bin  werde ich bestimmt noch paar eigen Entwürfe machen.


----------



## empty (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Sehr interessante Idee, wenn du sehr gut Kupfer bearbeiten kanns, wirst du alles genau biegen können. Wenn nicht musst du dir überlegen ob du dann jedes letzte Teilstück mit etwas PVC-Schlauch auf das Gewinde des Kühlers machst. Gab vor 2-3 Wochen schon einmal die Idee hier im Forum.


----------



## Chrisdo54 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



empty schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Idee, wenn du sehr gut Kupfer bearbeiten kanns, wirst du alles genau biegen können. Wenn nicht musst du dir überlegen ob du dann jedes letzte Teilstück mit etwas PVC-Schlauch auf das Gewinde des Kühlers machst. Gab vor 2-3 Wochen schon einmal die Idee hier im Forum.



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich sehr gut mit Kupfer verarbeiten kann.
Wenn man es so sieht, ich denke, dass ich gut mit Material z.B. Kupfer umgehen kann. Aber ich kann nicht mit 100% sagen, weil ich noch nicht angefangen habe. Mein Computer mit Wasserkühlung umzubauen.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Da ich gerade selbst mal wieder einen PC teilweise mit Kupferrohren verrohre, kann ich dir dazu paar Infos geben . Früher wurde das viel häufiger gemacht - gab ganze Systeme die fast ausschließlich durch mit Klarlack versiegelte oder verchromte Kuferrohren verbunden waren (Beispiel). Auch der sogenannte PMR-Kunststoff-Alu-Verbundschlauch war damals noch sehr beliebt und sah in schwarz auch verdammt gut aus. In der Regel wurden Plug&Cool Anschlüsse (oder vergleichbare Steckanschlüsse) dafür verwendet. Die edelste Anschlussvariante sind hier die schweizer Legris-Anschlüsse.

Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus einem alten Projekt das ich gerade instandsetze: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Löten oder gar schweißen (Kupfer schweißt man normalerweise nicht) muss man da nichts. Zu besorgst die einfach Kupferrohr mit 10mm Durchmesser (gibt´s auch verchromt). Wichtig ist darauf zu achten, dass es weiches Kupferrohr ist  (also ausgeglühtes). Halbhartes gerades Rohrmaterial eignet sich schlecht zum Biegen.  Dazu besorgst du dir 10mm Plug&Cool bzw PlugIn oder PushIn Anschlüsse. Zum biegen hat sich eine Rohrbiegezange bewährt. Zudem solltest du dir einen Rohrschneider besorgen.

Die Rohrstücke werden zunächst gebogen und dann passend abgelängt. Dann noch entgraten und einfach in die Anschlüsse stecken - fertig .

Edit: Früher habe ich immer blanke Kupferrohre für derartige feste Verrohrungen in der Wakü verwendet. Das Problem dabei ist, dass es selbst bei Versiegelung mit Zaponlack oft nach längerer zeit doch zu unschönen Oxidschichten auf dem Rohren kam. Im oben gezeigten Projekt habe ich nun erstmals auf verchromte Rohre gesetzt und bin damit recht zufrieden - das ist optisch auf auf lange Frist sehr schön anzusehen und eigentlich kaum teurer.
Allerdings ist es zumindest für größere Mengen schwerer an das Material zu kommen. Persönlich hatte ich das Problem noch nicht weil ich nie ein komplettes System fest mit Kupferrohr verbunden habe, aber für Projekte die komplett so verrohrt waren, war das auch früher schon immer ein wenig schwierig ans Material zu kommen, wenn man nicht die entsprechenden Connections hatte. 
Für kurze Rohrstücke bis 500mm bekommt man das verchromte Material aber im auch Sanitärbereich im Baumarkt .


----------



## rabe08 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Das Biegen ist nicht ganz einfach, wenn das Loch in der Mitte der Röhre nach dem Biegen noch vorhanden sein soll....


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Deshalb empfehle ich ja eine Rohrbiegezange . Ist btw aber auch mit einem Schraubstock und zwei Holzbrettchen gut von Hand zu machen ohne den Querschnitt zu verändern. Auch mit einer handelsüblichen Rohrbiegefeder aus dem Baumarkt und mit Sandfüllung ist das Biegen ein Kinderspiel. Bei verchromten Rohren platzt allerdings in engen Radien leicht die Chromschicht ab.  Bei größeren Radien ist das aber kein großes Problem, da Chromschichten von Natur aus mikrorissig sind (hört sich beim biegen etwas ungesund an, hat aber unterm optischen Aspekt kaum Auswirkungen). Voraussetzung für das ordentliche Biegen ist jedoch in jedem Fall ausgeglühtes weiches Kupfer! 

Mit halbhartem oder ausgehärteten Kupferrohren muss man da gar nicht anfangen. Da das Kupfer für Rohre in der Regel kein Reinkupfer ist, sondern eine sog. Kupferknetlegierung, die sich durch Ausscheidungshärtung über künstliche Alterung härten lässt, ist es äußerst wichtig den richten Wärmebehandlungszustand zu nutzen, wenn man vernünftig biegen will. Wer sich mal ansehen will wie man das richtig macht, besucht am besten mal eine Baustelle auf der gerade eine Kupferverrohung für das Wassernetz verlegt wird (wobei das gar nicht mehr so häufig ist, seit es Verbundrohre gibt...). Jedenfalls wird das Rohr dort (zumindest wenn Profis am Werk sind) vor jeder Biegung mit der Lötlampe ausgeglüht um es optimal biegbar zu machen .


----------



## Chrisdo54 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Ich kenne einige die sich mit Metall auskennen und ich selbst habe schon mit Metall gearbeite. Mein Vorschlag ist einfache Biegevorrichtung zubauen. Oder wie er eine schon gesagt hat, eine extra dafür ausgelegte Zange zu kaufen. 
Es ist wahr, es ist nicht einfach Rohre zubiegen, aber wenn man es vergleich mit Kunststoff lohn es sich. Es ist ja bekannt, dass alle Werkstoffe Nach- und Vorteile haben.

Ich denke Kupferrohr kühlt Wasser noch mal zusätlich ab.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



Chrisdo54 schrieb:


> Es ist wahr, es ist nicht einfach Rohre zubiegen, aber wenn man es vergleich mit Kunststoff lohn es sich. Es ist ja bekannt, dass alle Werkstoffe Nach- und Vorteile haben.


Der größte Vorteil von Kupferrohren in der Wakü ist die extrem saubere und klare Optik. 
Der größte Nachteil ist die Unflexilität der Verrohung. Ein komplett verrohrtes System will daher gut geplant sein! Man kann nicht wie bei PVC-Schlauch einfach den Schlauch etwas zur Seite biegen, um eine Steckkarte einzustecken etc. ...
Ein weiterer Nachteil, z.B. bei der Pumpe, ist die Übertragung von Vibrationen. Deshalb empfehle ich keine komplette Verrohrung mit Kupferrohr sondern nur eine Teilverrohrung . Zumindest an der Pumpe sollte man weiterhin auf Schlauch setzen, damit die Vibrationen nicht weitergeleitet werden. 



Chrisdo54 schrieb:


> Ich denke Kupferrohr kühlt Wasser noch mal zusätlich ab.


Diesen Aspekt kann man getrost vergessen . Der Effekt ist nicht messbar. Dafür sind die Flächen einfach zu kein.


----------



## Chrisdo54 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Diesen Aspekt kann man getrost vergessen . Der Effekt ist nicht messbar. Dafür sind die Flächen einfach zu kein.[/QUOTE]

Ich habe gedacht, es wäre Möglich. 
Vielleicht habe ich später eine Idee. 
Dies glabt, aber anderseit auch nicht schlimm, wenn es nicht glabt.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Was bedeutet "glabt"?  
Meintest du nicht eher: klappt 

Kannst mir ruhig glauben, dass das nichts bringt. Mache das ja auch nicht zum ersten mal .  Selbst bei Leuten die viel mehr Kupferrohr verbaut haben, war kein messbarer Effekt zu verzeichnen. Wenn du das erreichen wolltest müsste du auf Kupferrippenrohr setzen. Da ist in passenden Größen aber verdammt schwer ran zu kommen und billig ist es auch nicht gerade. Sieht außerdem nicht gut aus als Verrohrung.

Edit: 
@Malkavian: Plug&Cool-Anschlüsse sind oft billiger als normale Schaluchanschlüsse und Kupferrohr ist auch nicht teurer als Tygonschlauch.  Der Preis ist deshalb imo kein Argument dagegen .


----------



## Chrisdo54 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "glabt"?
> Meintest du nicht eher: klappt
> 
> Kannst mir ruhig glauben, dass das nichts bringt. Mache das ja auch nicht zum ersten mal .  Selbst bei Leuten die viel mehr Kupferrohr verbaut haben, war kein messbarer Effekt zu verzeichnen. Wenn du das erreichen wolltest müsste du auf Kupferrippenrohr setzen. Da ist in passenden Größen aber verdammt schwer ran zu kommen und billig ist es auch nicht gerade. Sieht außerdem nicht gut aus als Verrohrung.
> ...



Ich meinte klappt. 
Wenn es so ist, dass es nicht gut aussieht. 
Musst ich es mir noch mal überdenken.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Mit Rippenrohr - sieht´s nicht gut aus. Aber das kriegst du sowieso nirgends .

Mit normalem Kupferrohr siehst du ja an den Beispielen oben, dass es gut aussehen kann . Gerade die saubere Optik ist ja der große Vorteil davon.


----------



## sen1287 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Deshalb empfehle ich ja eine Rohrbiegezange . Ist btw aber auch mit einem Schraubstock und zwei Holzbrettchen gut von Hand zu machen ohne den Querschnitt zu verändern. Auch mit einer handelsüblichen Rohrbiegefeder aus dem Baumarkt und mit Sandfüllung ist das Biegen ein Kinderspiel. Bei verchromten Rohren platzt allerdings in engen Radien leicht die Chromschicht ab.  Bei größeren Radien ist das aber kein großes Problem, da Chromschichten von Natur aus mikrorissig sind (hört sich beim biegen etwas ungesund an, hat aber unterm optischen Aspekt kaum Auswirkungen). Voraussetzung für das ordentliche Biegen ist jedoch in jedem Fall ausgeglühtes weiches Kupfer!
> 
> Mit halbhartem oder ausgehärteten Kupferrohren muss man da gar nicht anfangen. Da das Kupfer für Rohre in der Regel kein Reinkupfer ist, sondern eine sog. Kupferknetlegierung, die sich durch Ausscheidungshärtung über künstliche Alterung härten lässt, ist es äußerst wichtig den richten Wärmebehandlungszustand zu nutzen, wenn man vernünftig biegen will. Wer sich mal ansehen will wie man das richtig macht, besucht am besten mal eine Baustelle auf der gerade eine Kupferverrohung für das Wassernetz verlegt wird (wobei das gar nicht mehr so häufig ist, seit es Verbundrohre gibt...). Jedenfalls wird das Rohr dort (zumindest wenn Profis am Werk sind) vor jeder Biegung mit der Lötlampe ausgeglüht um es optimal biegbar zu machen .



ich muss dich ein bisschen berichtigen^^
kupferrohr wird grundsätzlich nicht mehr verwendet (außer für gas), wenn nur auf wunsch und das ist sehr selten da die preise enorm hoch sind. 
außerdem werden für hohe dimensionen formstücke verwendet und diese werden gepresst, da lötet keiner mehr 
bei z.b. wärmepumpen wird gelötet, aber auch nur wegen dem hohen druck.
zu deinem bsp. kupfer und wasser (heizung ja, aber nicht für wasser ) ? verwendet wird dafür z.b. c-stahl oder wie du schon geschrieben hast, mehrschichtverbundrohr.

zum biegen^^
die kleinen rohrdimensionen kann man ohne probleme kaltbiegen, vllt. sogar empfehlenswerter da zu stark erhitztes kupfer schnell reissen könnte.
die rohrbiegefedern sind für mehrschichtverbundrohre gedacht.
den sinn mit dem sand versteh ich, wäre auch machbar, aber bevor man mit so einem gespiele anfängt, sollte man es lieber sein lassen


----------



## Alex89 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Also die Optik ist es den Aufwand nicht wert wenn man die Rohre mit ner Biegezange biegt!

Ich habs auch schon versucht aba es macht mehr stres wie alles andere!

Hier der LINK

MfG Alex

PS: mein Pumpendeckel ist auf Grund der Ausdehnung vom Kupfer gebrochen!


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



sen1287 schrieb:


> ich muss dich ein bisschen berichtigen^^
> kupferrohr wird grundsätzlich nicht mehr verwendet (außer für gas), wenn nur auf wunsch und das ist sehr selten da die preise enorm hoch sind.
> außerdem werden für hohe dimensionen formstücke verwendet und diese werden gepresst, da lötet keiner mehr
> bei z.b. wärmepumpen wird gelötet, aber auch nur wegen dem hohen druck.
> ...



Man merkt - du bist vom Fach . Darüber was da heute verwendet wird bin ich offenbar nicht mehr auf dem laufenden. Kann auch gut sein, dass das Heizungsrohre waren die verlegt wurden, als ich das letzte mal die Gelegenheit hatte das zu beobachten. 

Was das Biegen angeht - ich sprach nicht vom biegen in heißem Zustand sondern von einem Wärmebehandlungszustand des Werkstoffs . Natürlich wird im kalten Zustand gebogen, aber das Kupfer sollte zuvor ausgeglüht werden um die Legierung so weich und duktil wie möglich zu machen. Bei reinem Kupfer wäre das nicht nötig, aber das bekommt man kaum als Rohr . 

Bei technischen Gasen kommen btw auch oft Edelsthalrohre zum Einsatz. Wäre auch eine schöne Alterantive für die Wakü .



			
				Alex89 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: mein Pumpendeckel ist auf Grund der Ausdehnung vom Kupfer gebrochen!



Das halte ich für äußerst unwahrscheinlich - insbesondere wenn ich mir ansehe WELCHER Deckel das war   
Die OC-Labs Deckel brachen fast alle schon allein aufgrund der Spannungen beim Befestigen an der Pumpe. Das war ne Fehlkonstruktion von vorn bis hinten und hatte bestimmt nichts mit der thermischen Ausdehnung des Kupfers zu tun - zumal die geringer ist als die fast aller Kunstststoffe . 
Abgesehen davon wärst du bei weitem einfacher und evtl. sogar billiger mit Plug&Cool gefahren anstatt der Schneidringaschlüsse .
Rein optisch war das System imo aber sehr anprechend  (zumindest für die damaligen Komponenten). Da kommt so schnell keiner der heute so beliebten Wurstschlauchbomber dran.


----------



## Chrisdo54 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Edelstahl ist sehr teuer. Keine schlechte Idee, wenn man das Geld hat.
Bei der Verarbeitung ist es schwerer als Baustahl.
Man braucht bestimmte Werkzeuge, damit man Edelstahl verarbeiten kann.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Edelstahlrohr ist in diesen Dimensionen nicht teurer als Kupferrohr . Allgemein sind solche Allerweltsmaterialien die in großen Mengen verarbeitet werden nie besonders teuer. 

Was die Werkzeuge angeht ist das für spanende Bearbeitung richtig. Zum Biegen von Rohren und um diese abzulängen braucht man aber eigentlich kein anderes Equipment als für Kupferohre - erfordert lediglich etwas mehr Kraft bzw. Geduld. 

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass du bloß noch Argumente suchst es nicht auszuprobieren....


----------



## Chrisdo54 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Edelstahlrohr ist in diesen Dimensionen nicht teurer als Kupferrohr . Allgemein sind solche Allerweltsmaterialien die in großen Mengen verarbeitet werden nie besonders teuer.
> 
> Was die Werkzeuge angeht ist das für spanende Bearbeitung richtig. Zum Biegen von Rohren und um diese abzulängen braucht man aber eigentlich kein anderes Equipment als für Kupferohre - erfordert lediglich etwas mehr Kraft bzw. Geduld.
> 
> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass du bloß noch Argumente suchst es nicht auszuprobieren....



Wenn es so ist, dann lag ich da neben. 
Mit meiner Vorstellung.


----------



## 4clocker (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Grundsätzlich ist die Idee Kupferrohre statt Schlauch zu verwenden sinnlos da sich der Mehraufwand an Arbeit und Ärger sich absolut nicht lohnt! 
Gerade wenn man sowas zum ersten mal ausprobiert wird man sehr oft rum fluchen und das Ergebnis ist auch erstmal sch*** denn erst die Übung macht den Meister.

Wenn schon denn schon finde die Idee mit dem Edelstahlrohr um einiges besser, nicht zuletzt wegen der schöneren Optik.
Vielleicht kennst du ja einen guten Schweißer, Edelstahlrohr mit Wig Schweißen verbunden sieht echt Hammer aus und ist am ordenstlichen 

An manchen kritischen Stellen könnte man auch einen Stahlflex-Schlauch verwenden, also wenn mal ein Radius arg blöd ist oder man nicht anders hin kommt, die gibts wenigstens mit Gewinde


----------



## Blackmac93 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

ich weiss nicht ob es schon geschrieben wurde, aber du kannst auch das rohr direkt zum anschluss machen indem du einfach das passende gewinde in die rohre schneidest  auf jeden fall ne coole idee


----------



## Chrisdo54 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



Blackmac93 schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob es schon geschrieben wurde, aber du kannst auch das rohr direkt zum anschluss machen indem du einfach das passende gewinde in die rohre schneidest  auf jeden fall ne coole idee



Eine gute Idee.


----------



## sen1287 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

ich bezweifel das dir jegliches equipment zur verfügung steht und z.t. auch erfahrung. wenn ich dir einen guten tipp geben kann, schlag dir das einfach aus dem kopf. das ist ein riesen aufwand und dazu noch sehr kostenintensiv,
wenn du dir jetzt noch z.b. eine biegezange, rohrschneider, entgrater etc. kaufen müsstest. zudem macht es optisch auch nicht viel her, dann setz lieber auf eine schöne verschlauchung und denk dir ein farbkonzept aus.


----------



## Black_Beetle (12. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Ich würde es mit Verbundrohr und Pressfittings versuchen aber dazu wirst du dir eine Klempnerbude suchen müssen die dir das Werkzeug überlässt.


----------



## sen1287 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

das macht keine firma mit. dafür sind die pressen zu teuer 
zudem kosten passende 1/4" auf 16er fittings ca. 10€/stk. 
mit mehrschichtverbundrohr sieht es obendrein noch "hässlich" aus^^


----------



## mak111 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

nee presse hätte ich hier


----------



## sen1287 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



mak111 schrieb:


> nee presse hätte ich hier



me too


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Ich find die idee mit den kupferrohren toll (auch weil sie schon länger in meinem kopf rumspukt)
Statt biegen kannst du auch fertige bögen einlöten (hab erste dieses we wieder 2 heizkörper bei uns im keller montiert und die kupferleitungen gelötet) alles kein problem wenn du keine 2 linken hände hast
Und was den durchfluss angeht, das bisschen was die eingelöteten rohrbögen bremsen kannst du getrost vernachlässigen

Wenn du sauber arbeitest wirds ne grandiose optik geben die den aufwand allemal wert ist


----------



## Chrisdo54 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Ich find die idee mit den kupferrohren toll (auch weil sie schon länger in meinem kopf rumspukt)
> Statt biegen kannst du auch fertige bögen einlöten (hab erste dieses we wieder 2 heizkörper bei uns im keller montiert und die kupferleitungen gelötet) alles kein problem wenn du keine 2 linken hände hast
> Und was den durchfluss angeht, das bisschen was die eingelöteten rohrbögen bremsen kannst du getrost vernachlässigen
> 
> Wenn du sauber arbeitest wirds ne grandiose optik geben die den aufwand allemal wert ist



Danke werde ich alles mal überdenken. 
Ich habe inzwischen auch einige Ideen bekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



Blackmac93 schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob es schon geschrieben wurde, aber du kannst auch das rohr direkt zum anschluss machen indem du einfach das passende gewinde in die rohre schneidest



Du kannst aber nicht zwei gebogene Rohre nebeneinander in einen Kühler schrauben, wenn sich das Gewinde gegenüber dem Rohr nicht bewegen lässt.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Er muss ja nur gerade so über das andere rohr kommen um beide einschrauben zu können
Zum equipment, meine rohrbiegezange war damals so ein set aus 2 zangen für rohre von 8mm bis 16mm und hat so um die 30€ gekostet

Du könntest auch die rohre in die kühler einlöten mit der hoffnung, dass du nie mehr was ändern musst^^ 
Das einfachste wären immer noch steckanschlüsse wie sie im druckluftbereich verwendet werden

Edit: da fällt mir ein, wenn du die gewinde direkt in die rohre schneidest solltesd du die mit loctite abdichten, so machen wir das bei den kühlwasserverschlauchungen unsrer maschinen auch, paste drauf aufs gewinde, reinschrauben und aushärten lassen


----------



## VJoe2max (14. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Das mit den Außengewinden auf den Rohren ist imo ziemlicher Unfug. Wie willst das vernünftig abdichten? Hinzu kommt das von ruyven geschilderte Problem. Besonders auf der anderen Seite des Rohr´s wird es dann nahezu unmöglich werden eine weitere Komponenten an zu schrauben, die ebenfalls wieder einen Ausgang hat an den ein Rohr geschraubt werden soll - das kann man  vergessen .

Das Einfachste sind wirklich Plug&Cool Anschlüsse  (auch reversibel). Schneidringbeschläge aus dem Sanitärbereich sind zwar noch eine Alternative aber eben eine recht aufwändige. Einlöten ist bei vielen Kühlern nicht möglich, da nicht jeder Kühler Kupfer- oder Messingdeckel hat.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Das abdichten ist kein problem, loctite hält länger dicht als jeder o-ring und du kannst es beim einbau nicht beschädigen

Wenn ich heut in die fertigung komm, kann ich auch nachschauen welche nummer unser loctite hat


----------



## VJoe2max (14. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Loctite ist und war im Wakü-Bereich schon immer eine schlechte Idee (genau wie Teflonband). Das Zeug ist erfahrungsgemäß auf Dauer nicht beständig gegen das Glykol im Wasser. Hab in den Wakü-Anfangszeiten schon schönen Loctite-Schlonz in Kühlern gesehen. Aber selbst falls es eine dauerhaft beständige Sorte gibt, ist das technisch gesehen bestenfalls eine Notlösung aber keine Konstruktion.  
Gegen O-Ringe kommt Loctite schon gar nicht an. Die halten unter den Bedingungen in einer Wakü ewig dicht (man bedenke, dass hier keine hohen Temperaturen herrschen wie z.B. in Autokühlern).

Teflonband löst sich btw gern mal ab und schwimmt in kleinen Fetzen im Kreislauf herum, bis es irgendein Kühler heraus "filtert"

Edit: Abgesehen davon steht das Verschraubungsproblem mit mehreren Komponenten weiterhin im Raum - das klappt mit Direktgewinden auf den Rohren also so oder so nicht .


----------



## empty (14. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Wie verhält es sich mit parafilm?


----------



## fuSi0n (14. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Möglich, müsste man nur regelmäßig erneuern und ist auch nicht der günstigste Artikel.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Was man beim loctite auch beachten muss ist dass es (unter luftabschluss) aushärtet und dann je nach sorte sehr schwer zu lösen ist
Das einfachste bleiben diese plug&cool anschlüsse oder ähnliche fabrikate
Reinstecken und wohlfühlen 

Edit: bei uns verwenden wir loctite 577 das braucht 12h bis es voll ausgehärtet ist, solange es weich ist dichtet es auch geringe drücke bis 0,5bar laut packung
Inwiefern es sich in glykol löst kann ich aber leider nicht sagen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Er muss ja nur gerade so über das andere rohr kommen um beide einschrauben zu können



Was aber nahezu unmöglich ist, schließlich muss es am anderen Ende noch zu einer anderen Komponente gehen, die mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder tiefer liegt. Man müsste einen Kreislauf schon so zusammenstellen, dass der Abstand von einer Komponente zur nächsten grundsätzlich mindestens eine Kühlerbreite größer ist, als der Abstand zu vorherigen und das ganze dann so einbauen, dass die Kette mit einem geraden/maximal einmal gebogenen Rohr endet, an dessen andere Ende sich eine frei drehbare Komponente anschließt (was spätestens beim Radiator witzig wird).
Selbst wenn einem das gelingt, hätte man immer noch ein potthässliches System, in dem jede Rohrverbindung eine Rohrdicke höher ist, als die vorrangehende.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Teflonband löst sich btw gern mal ab und schwimmt in kleinen Fetzen im Kreislauf herum, bis es irgendein Kühler heraus "filtert"



Also bei reinen Dichtaufgaben habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Teflonband gemacht. Man muss natürlich aufpassen, dass man auch die richtige Menge nimmt. Allerdings gelingt es eher selten, Teflonband so einzusetzen, dass es nicht zu sehen ist - und das ganze soll ja wegen der Optik gemacht werden...



empty schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich mit parafilm?



hmmm - macht der überhaupt die Temperaturen mit? Auf alle Fälle fehlts mir da an Elastizität, ein Dichtmittel sollte sich nicht nur plastisch verformen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Ohne löten wirds zwar schwieriger aber es is durchaus machbar und kann noch immer gut aussehen, nicht so pessimistisch

Mal angenommen die pumpe ist unten, dann kann man die so stellen, dass ein 90grad bogen ausreicht um zur graka zu kommen, von der graka zur cpu sind im besten fall ein 90grad und ein >100grad winkel von nöten
Auf die selbe art kommt man zum radi der im deckel sitzt (90+>100) vom radi kann man dann mit einem 90grad winkel zum agb nach vorne gehn und vom agb mit 2 bis 3 winkel zurück zur pumpe

Wenn man nen graka kühler hat bei dem sich das anschlussstück abnehmen lässt kann man das auch einbauen

Vormontieren würde ich das ganze heraussen, dann mit 2 helfenden händen der frau/freundin ins gehäuse rein, als erstes den radi festmachen, dann den agb, cpu kühler festmachen und den anschluss der graka wieder ranschrauben
Alles eine frage der geduld und des geschicks, nachdem man die pumpe ohnehin mit schlauchstücken entkoppeln muss is man da unten auch noch etwas flexibler

Aber das is alles sehr viel aufwand den man sich nicht antun muss und auch alles andere als wartungsfreundlich
Deshalb werden auch dauernd die steckverbindungen empfohlen um an die kühlkörper anzuschließen

Wenn man löten will ists auch schon einfacher, da man sich nur gerade rohrstücke zurechtschneiden muss und dann eben die bögen einlötet
Auch kann man dann schon alles probehalber zusammenstecken und anzeichnen
Die kniestücke und bögen sind idR. Sehr passgenau und sehen verlötet noch immer sehr gut aus, ich poste heut abend mal ein foto von den neu verrohrten heizkörpern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Und wie willst du ein verlötetes System jemals warten?

Und wo bleibt bei deinem Verbindungsvorschlag die Kühlung des Mainboards? Wie willst du in den meisten (insbesondere den höherwertigen) Gehäusen einen Radiator einsetzen, an dem Rohre hängen, die bis in die Nähe des Gehäusebodens reichen? I.d.R. sind da Verstrebungen, Laufwerkskäfige oder Netzteile dazwischen und wärend man einen Schlauch gut um die herumlegen kann, müsste ein Rohr z.B. erst hinter die Strebe, ehe es mit irgendwas anderem verbunden werden kann.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (15. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

wenn man sich mit aller gewalt dagegen sträubt über lösungen nachzudenken wird mans auch nicht schaffen, wenn man in nen kraftwerkserreger meterlange kupferschienen mit querschnitten von über 200x10mm einfädeln kann kann man auch eine rohrleitung in ein pc gehäuse einpassen so dass man sie auch wieder rausbringt, auch hat keiner davon gesprochen dass die kühler angelötet werden

wenn du ein atx mainboard mit aufgebautem mugen2 in ein gehäuse bringst, geht das auch mit der oben beschriebenen verrohrung

ich hab ein cosmos 1000 mit der wunderbaren strebe fürs seitenteil, selbst da war es kein probelm das mb samt aufgebautem nh-d14 einzubauen, dann sind die paar rohre auch kein problem

es ist möglich, aber nicht notwendig, da rohre perfekt für die verwendung von steckverbindungen (ala festo quick star und ähnlichem) sind

im anhang ein paar bilder von meinen heizkörpern, nachdem die hinter ne verkleidung kommen hab ich nicht nachgeputzt/geschliffen nach dem löten (rohrdurchmesser 16mm) gut zu erkennen ist dass damit sehr enge radien möglich sind die es erlauben das ganze auch recht ansehnlich in ein gehäuse einzupassen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

"Steckverbindungen"? Das es damit gut geht, zweifelt niemand an, aber du bist doch derjenige, der die ganze Zeit über darauf besteht, dass man es auch ohne Steckverbindungen machen könnte/sollte


----------



## VVeisserRabe (16. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Ich hab lediglich gesagt dass es auch ohne moeglich ist, auch hab ich von anfang an gesagt dass es mit steckverbindern einfacher ist die rohre an die komponenten anzuschliessen
Tut mir leid dass ich von nem mod erwartet hab dass er die beitraege auch liest die er kommentiert


----------



## Udel0272 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Hab mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen da ich denke das 90% dir davon abraten ich selber aber es schon gemacht hab.

Und zwar hatte ich diese anschlüsse (nicht genau aber Push In)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm

Hab mir aus der firma 10mm Edelstahlleitung und ne Rohrbiege besorgt und es hat gut gefunzt also alles kein prob

Rohrbiegegerät Angebote - attraktive Preise für Business Industrie, Heimwerker Artikel bei eBay.de


----------



## L.B. (16. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Wenn man Kupferrohre nimmt, könnte man diese auch noch behandeln (galvanisieren, lackieren, etc.). Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das richtig gut aussieht. Das wäre vor allem dann sinnvoll, wenn man die Rohre verlötet, weil man dann eine saubere Optik hat.


----------



## Black_Beetle (16. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Ich find die idee mit den kupferrohren toll (auch weil sie schon länger in meinem kopf rumspukt)
> Statt biegen kannst du auch fertige bögen einlöten (hab erste dieses we wieder 2 heizkörper bei uns im keller montiert und die kupferleitungen gelötet) alles kein problem wenn du keine 2 linken hände hast
> Und was den durchfluss angeht, das bisschen was die eingelöteten rohrbögen bremsen kannst du getrost vernachlässigen
> 
> Wenn du sauber arbeitest wirds ne grandiose optik geben die den aufwand allemal wert ist



Wegen den Rohrbögen würde ich anstatt 90° dann 2x45° Bögen nehmen. Es würd dann war teurer und du brauchst mehr platz aber dann ist der Widerstand vielleicht nicht so hoch als mit einem 90° Bogen.

Lötfittinge:
http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=Cu+fittinge&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Pressfittinge:
http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=pre...nge&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313

Presswerkzeug:
http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=Rem...nge&_osacat=0&bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1311

Ich glaube bei kleineren Querschnitten brauchst du nichtmal eine elektr. Presse da reicht auch ne Presszange aus. Bin mir jetzt aber auch nicht mehr sicher weil meine Ausbildung sehr lange her ist.

Du kannst dir auch eine bestellen dann musst es innerhalb 14 Tagen fertig bekommen und schickst sie dann wieder zurück im Sinne des Wiederrufsrecht. Dabei musst du aber das Wiederrufsrecht des Verkäufers genau kennen.


----------



## 4clocker (16. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Um wieviel Prozent bremst denn ein 90° Bogen den Durchfluss eigentlich aus weil das immer alle kritisieren?

Bei so nem Heizungsgeröhr ist das ja keine große Kunst,  + - 1 Zentimeter hin oder her spielt keine Rolle und ringsrum meterweise Platz zum hantieren aber bei der bastelei in nem verhältnismäßig kleinem Gehäuse mit Rücksicht auf die Komponenten...vorn einen millimeter zuviel abgeschnitten und schon passt hinten gar nix mehr  und vor Wut fliegt alles in die Ecke


----------



## sen1287 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Wegen den Rohrbögen würde ich anstatt 90° dann 2x45° Bögen nehmen. Es würd dann war teurer und du brauchst mehr platz aber dann ist der Widerstand vielleicht nicht so hoch als mit einem 90° Bogen.
> 
> Lötfittinge:
> Cu fittinge Angebote - attraktive Preise für Heimwerker Artikel bei eBay.de
> ...



falls wirklich einer auf die idee kommen sollte, dass mit pressfittings zu machen ... presse ist nicht gleich presse bzw pressbacke gleich pressbacke.
d.h. nicht jede pressbacke ist mit jeder presse kompatibel, ebenso sieht es  bei den pressfittings aus


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Ich denk durch die 2 zusätzlichen lötstellen wenn du 2x45 grad nimmst hebt sich der vorteil wieder auf
Ich würd eher einen weiteren bogen nehmen und die engen 90grad dinger nur verwenden wenns nicht anders geht

Plus minus 1mm beim zuschneiden kannst leicht ausgleichen da du das rohr ja ca. 10mm tief in den bogen stecken kannst
Je genauer man arbeitet desto einfacher ist das einpassen, is doch immer so


----------



## VJoe2max (17. September 2010)

*AW: Kupferröhre statt Schlauch*

Winkel in Rohrleitungen verursachen grundsätzlich sog. Krümmerverluste in der Strömung - das bedeutet sie entziehen der Strömung Bewegungsenergie und stellen einen größeren Strömungswiderstand als eine gerade Leitung dar. Soweit die Theorie. 

In der Praxis und bezogen auf den Wakü-Bereich sind die Krümmerverluste selbst mit einigen strömungsungünstig geformten 90°-Winkeln im Kreislaus in aller Regel nicht der Rede wert, geschweige denn ein Problem. Den Einfluss weniger Winkel kann man oft nicht mal messen. Letztendlich wirken sich die Krümmerverluste auch nur auf den Durchfluss aus. Ist dieser nicht gerade kritisch (also weniger als 30 L/h) hat er nur geringe, ab ca. 60L/h bis 80L/h je nach Komponenten im Kreislauf nur noch äußerst geringe Auswirkungen auf die Leistungsfähigkeit. Noch höhere Durchflüsse bringen allenfalls etwas auf der Anzeige aber keine irgendwie Verbesserungen. Zwischen 60 L/h und extremen Werten um 300 L/h zeigen die meisten Kühlern nicht mehr als 1 bis 2°K Temperaturverbesserung. Man kann sich also leicht denken, dass die geringen Einflüsse die ein paar Winkel auf den Volumenstrom haben ziemlich unwichtig sind. 

Wer dennoch meint Winkel seien des Teufels, sollte sich vor Augen halten, dass es strömungsgünstige und strömungsungünstige 90°-Winkel gibt. Die 90°-Löt- oder Pressfittinge über die wir hier gerade sprechen gehören zu den ausgesprochen strömungsgünstigen Exemplaren. Mit Wakü-Durchflussmessern dürfte deren Effekt auf den Durchfluss erst beim Einsatz außerordentlich vieler solcher Winkel überhaupt vernünftig messbar werden, da die Krümmerverluste in solchen Winkeln verhältnismäßig gering sind. Das liegt daran, dass darin eine kontinuierliche Umlenkung des Wasserstroms ohne Kanten mit gleichbleibendem Querschnitt stattfindet. Das Argument kann man also getrost vergessen und nahezu nach belieben derartige Winkel nutzen, ohne dass der Durchfluss davon nennenswert tangiert würde - in relevantem Maße schon gar nicht.

Die unbegründete Angst vieler Leute vor 90°-Winkeln in Waküs stammt noch aus Zeiten schwacher Pumpen, enger Winkelquerschnitte und scharfkantiger Wasserführung in selbigen sowie den Anfängen des sinnlosen HighFlow-Wahns - und selbst damals war dieses Argument meistens nur Kosmetik. 
Ein normaler Pneumatik-Winkel wie er früher fast ausschleißlich zur Anwendung kam hatte einen verhältnismäßig kleinen Querschnitt und eine oft ziemlich scharfkantige Strömungsumlenkung. Selbst damit war es oft schon recht schwer die Krümmerverluste überhaupt vernünftig zu messen, aber es gab unbestreitbar messbare Verluste. Auswirkungen hatte das auch damals in den seltensten Fällen, da der Durchfluss ab einem gewissen Level eben keine große Bedeutung mehr für die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Wakü-Systems hat. Wobei die Plug&Cool-Anschlüsse da noch ein Quäntchen geringe Krümmerverluste boten als die mit Verschraubung, weil der Strömungskanal nicht so scharfkantig ist .

Viele der heute angeboten Wakü-Winkel haben sehr geringe Krümmerverluste. Lediglich bei Systemen die auf extremen Durchfluss ausgelegt sind wirkt sich das überhaupt aus. Da extremer Durchfluss aber nachweislich sehr wenig bringt und in der Regel sowieso nur lautstärke- und pumpenabwärmetechnische Probleme mit sich bringt ist das ziemlich egal .


----------

